#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  sieraden

## misnadoria

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Najim...93719200811409
hallo allemaal ik heb hier wat sieraden te koop voor heel weinig interesse]stuur een pb. :vlammen:

----------


## cummonisto

Heeft u ook echt goud?

----------


## misnadoria

Nee die heb ik niet want goud is duur en die is niet makkelijk om te verzenden

----------


## [email protected]

Ik vind dat je teveel tierelantijntjes om je sieraden heen plaatst. Komt erg schreeuwerig over op de foto's. Sieraden zie je bijna niet eens.

Just an idea.

----------

